# i love this weather



## hardline (Aug 11, 2008)

it is a wonderfull 70 at my house. its cool at night and i sleep like a baby. its a little to early for the temps but i will take it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2008)

Interesting, I think this summer's weather has been the worst I've ever seen.  It's either 90 degrees and humid or down pouring rain all day long.


----------



## Marc (Aug 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Interesting, I think this summer's weather has been the worst I've ever seen.  It's either 90 degrees and humid or down pouring rain all day long.



Agreed, these temperatures would be ideal if not for the rain.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> it is a wonderfull 70 at my house. its cool at night and i sleep like a baby. its a little to early for the temps but i will take it.




Last night..today was great..in the 50s this morning and I really enjoy cool rain in the summer..then in the 60s and sunny after the rain ended.,,what a bonus..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> Agreed, these temperatures would be ideal if not for the rain.




I see summer rain as relief..since when it rains in the summer..it keeps the temperatures from getting to warm..


----------



## hardline (Aug 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> Agreed, these temperatures would be ideal if not for the rain.



it only started raining a little while ago. it rained in the morning but when i went to run around the city it stoped. as long as the temps are cool and it isn't a downpour im am fine.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2008)

raining again here today.  Don't get me wrong, I HATE heat and humidity, but this has been the wettest summer on record up here.  If I wanted weather like this all the time, I'd move to the Pacific Northwest


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

I do agree that temps in the 70s during the day and low 60s to 50s at night are the makings for beautiful weather.  I do love that transition to fall that we're headed for.  But the rain...I could do without that.  

That said, it's lovely right now.  Little bit of a breeze, not too hot, not too humid.  Though it looks like rain will be moving in soon.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 12, 2008)

I am concerned that the faucet might turn off in November.  Anybody else thinking about this?  The good news is that the snowmaking ponds will be full unlike last year at the start.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm guessing since it's been about 30 minutes since it last rained at my office AND the sun was briefly out about 5 minutes ago, I'd guess that it's about time for another t-storm to hit!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2008)

I just uncrated and checked in a bunch of granite bases and it was the first time in months that I didn't get sweaty..73 degrees and partly sunny here..perfect spring skiing weather..


----------

